# FAQs about Birchbox



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are a few FAQs posted here on Make Up Talk in regards to Birchbox.

*Q. How much does it cost?*

A. $10 a month. If you purchase a yearly subscription it's $110 which is like getting one month free.

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. Where are packages shipped from?*

A. New Jersey.

*Q. How are packages shipped?*

A. Typically via ground through Streamlite. As of February 2012, Birchbox also uses UPS Mail Innovations. Some boxes may still be shipped via Streamlite.

*Q. How long does shipping take?*

A. Depends on your location. Those on the East Coast typically see their boxes within one business week while those on the West Coast may find their boxes take up to 15 business days to arrive.

*Q. What's a business day?*

A. Monday through Friday. Streamlite and UPS do not work weekends or (major) holidays.

*Q. If I don't like my box what can I do?*

A. Tweak your profile or cancel your subscription.

*Q. How does Birchbox determine what box to send me?*

A. Birchbox supposedly uses your profile to pick products you'll like but unfortunately some people still get boxes they don't like. The best thing to do is not to select everything in your profile (Trendy, Classic, Adventurous, etc) select one and work from there. It might take a few months to work it to your benefit but remember if you don't like something in your box you can always cancel your subscription or use Make Up Talk's forums to swap items with other MUT members.

*Q. What are Birchbox points?*

A. Birchbox points is their way to reward members for providing them feed back on the products they send you. You can also earn points by referring people through a special referral found in your account profile. (Just remember you can't use MUT to post those referral links). For each 100 Birchbox points you earn you can trade it in for $10 credit to use on any full size product sold on Birchbox. You can even stack those points for further savings! 200 pts = $20 credit, 300 pts = $30 credit, etc, etc.

*Q. How do I earn Birchbox points?*

A. As I mentioned you earn Birchbox points through referring people with your referral link (you earn 50 pts), review the products sent (10 pts per item reviewed) and in some cases if something happens with a product or your box they'll issue you a credit ranging from 10 pts to a 100 pts.

*Q. Do the points expire?*

A. Yes. Point expire within 365 days from the time it's issued.

*Q. Will they take the newer or older points when I redeem the points for merchandise?*

A. They take the older points.

*Q. If I want to buy something that's $35 and I have 400 points ($40) will they use all 400 points or 350?*

A. All 400. In my case I bought my husband the Birchbox Man box ($45) in November (2011) and used 500 points on it not realizing that I'd be "wasting" 50 points. I could have either added on something to bring the total up to $49.95 (like the Lash Card which sells for $4.95) or make the total over and pay the difference out of pocket (like I did with my December order where I paid a little over $5 out of pocket).

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q. Do they always send out full size products?*

A. No. They send samples ranging from one-time-use products to deluxe size samples.

*Q. Do they send out only makeup?*

A. No. In fact some boxes in some months contain no makeup products at all and may contain only skin and nail care samples.

*Q. Why do they send out food and other junk like coffee coasters?*

A. Unfortunately Birchbox doesn't exclusively send out cosmetic products. Their philosophy is to send out products that they like and think you may like. Sometimes it's a hit and sometimes it's a bust. If you want strictly cosmetic samples there are no other services out there that ships strictly makeup, least none I'd recommend.

If you have any questions you would like me to add to this (and of course answer) please ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Q. How do I earn Birchbox points?*

A. As I mentioned you earn Birchbox points through referring people with your referral link (you earn 50 pts), review the products sent (10 pts per item reviewed) and in some cases if something happens with a product or your box they'll issue you a credit ranging from 10 pts to a 100 pts.

I have a question on this- in My Account link it said you earn 'loyalty' points by purchasing products.. what does that mean? I guess that doesnt mean actual points to go towards your next purchase, since you didnt list it under the nswer above, correct?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Q. How do I earn Birchbox points?*
> 
> ...


Loyalty points are the same thing as the points earned when reviewing or referring people. For each dollar you spend, excluding any BB points you redeem, you earn 1 point. Say you buy the Benefit Benetint for $29 then you would earn 29 points but if you have 200 BB points and paid only $9 out of pocket then you would earn only 9 BB points. It's pretty similar to Sephora's point system (every $1 you spend at Sephora you earn 1 point) but unlike Sephora's point system (which can only be used to redeem items they pick) you can choose what you want to use your BB points on.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loyalty points are the same thing as the points earned when reviewing or referring people. For each dollar you spend, excluding any BB points you redeem, you earn 1 point. Say you buy the Benefit Benetint for $29 then you would earn 29 points but if you have 200 BB points and paid only $9 out of pocket then you would earn only 9 BB points. It's pretty similar to Sephora's point system (every $1 you spend at Sephora you earn 1 point) but unlike Sephora's point system (which can only be used to redeem items they pick) you can choose what you want to use your BB points on.


----------



## ellagold (Feb 13, 2012)

How do you find out what box you're getting (exp. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1)and when it'll be shipped before you actually get it, because I see a lot of people on the BB forums saying what box they're getting, and when it'll ship. I know it sounds stupid, but I'm really stumped!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find out what box you're getting (exp. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1)and when it'll be shipped before you actually get it, because I see a lot of people on the BB forums saying what box they're getting, and when it'll ship. I know it sounds stupid, but I'm really stumped!


Don't feel stupid because it's a common question.

There are several ways you can tell what box you're getting before actually getting your box. The first is with the tracking info. Birchbox didn't use Streamlite this month and the company they used UPS Mail Innovations which gives you a package ID including a tracking number. For example, my package ID listed on the UPS Mail Innovations site is listed as PackageID: MI12003bb1800097. Someone else figured out that the box # is right after the letters BB. So in my case according to the tracking info I'm getting BB18. I believe this is incorrect in my case because according to my Birchbox account info (which is the primary the way I look) my box is suppose to be box 12.

The second way, which is more accurate, is to look at your account AFTER the 10th of the month. At that point in time Birchbox will post what you're getting for that current month. Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will your products for that month but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box (plus tracking # - mine is blackened out) as well as any past boxes. If you hover over the link (FEBRUARY 2012) and look down in the status window (I use FireFox 10 which shows the status on the bottom left hand of the screen) you'll see the link #. If you click on it the url will take you to that box #. In my case it's https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box12 .





The third way is AFTER you get your box and in case you got the box BEFORE the 10th of the month. In that case Birchbox typically lists the box # some where on the box as either AUGBB6 or BB15. This month from what I've been told it's listed in a different way but it's on the box just look for the letters BB and then a # right after.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find out what box you're getting (exp. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1)and when it'll be shipped before you actually get it, because I see a lot of people on the BB forums saying what box they're getting, and when it'll ship. I know it sounds stupid, but I'm really stumped!


A shipping confirmation is emailed to them and then a couple days later, the website shows what box you are getting.


----------



## ellagold (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you so much! Makes a lot of sense. I really appreciate the detail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't feel stupid because it's a common question.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellagold (Feb 13, 2012)

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't feel stupid because it's a common question.

There are several ways you can tell what box you're getting before actually getting your box. The first is with the tracking info. Birchbox didn't use Streamlite this month and the company they used UPS Mail Innovations which gives you a package ID including a tracking number. For example, my package ID listed on the UPS Mail Innovations site is listed as PackageID: MI12003bb1800097. Someone else figured out that the box # is right after the letters BB. So in my case according to the tracking info I'm getting BB18. I believe this is incorrect in my case because according to my Birchbox account info (which is the primary the way I look) my box is suppose to be box 12.

The second way, which is more accurate, is to look at your account AFTER the 10th of the month. At that point in time Birchbox will post what you're getting for that current month. Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will your products for that month but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box (plus tracking # - mine is blackened out) as well as any past boxes. If you hover over the link (FEBRUARY 2012) and look down in the status window (I use FireFox 10 which shows the status on the bottom left hand of the screen) you'll see the link #. If you click on it the url will take you to that box #. In my case it's https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box12 .





The third way is AFTER you get your box and in case you got the box BEFORE the 10th of the month. In that case Birchbox typically lists the box # some where on the box as either AUGBB6 or BB15. This month from what I've been told it's listed in a different way but it's on the box just look for the letters BB and then a # right after.
 Thank you so much! Very clear, and I appreciate the detail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey, just joined BB two months ago. How long do the featured products stay in the store? For example, if I wanted to save up points for a couple of months before I get a higher priced item, will it still be for sale six, eight months later?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

Features items stay on sale (that is free shipping) for 30 days. They normally don't do sales like a dollar off but the longer you stay the more chances for a promo code to be sent at three months, six months, nine months and a year.


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! That actually cleared up another random question I had, ha, but what I was wondering was if that item will still be available for purchase? Do they rotate items out every few months or does the online store just continue expanding to include new items?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

It continues to expand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! You're an expert!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a question that I tweeted to Birchbox a few days ago but never got a response. I couldn't find any information on their site regarding this specific question either, so here goes:

What is Birchbox's return policy for products that were purchased exclusively with points?

I have 770 BB points ($70) and was planning on splurging them all on one product that costs $65, but since I haven't tried the product, I'm worried I wouldn't like it. Can we return items that were purchased exclusively with points? And if so will the points/credit be refunded?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2012)

If an item was paid for with points and ends up returned then points are typically refunded.

https://www.birchbox.com/faq If you are not 100% satisfied with your full-size product purchase, you can return it to Birchbox for a full refund within 90 days of the purchase date. Return shipping is free of charge to you. If you're not happy with your full-size product, for any reason, just contact us at [email protected] and we will provide you with a free return label. Once your return is received and inspected your refund will be processed and a credit will be automatically applied to your credit card or original method of payment within 7 days. Please note that depending on your credit card company, it may take an additional 2-10 business days after your credit is applied for it to post to your account. Note: Please do not send your purchase back to the manufacturer.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 10, 2012)

Zadidoll, does Birchbox offer a welcome box for first time subs?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't feel stupid because it's a common question.
> ...


Did we ever find out if this is correct? Mine says bb18. My email said it'd be a TV box though and the shipping is stuck (lame).


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did we ever find out if this is correct? Mine says bb18. My email said it'd be a TV box though and the shipping is stuck (lame).



Its not.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone know, if I have 250 points and I use points toward a purchase, will they only use the 200 points to take $20 off, or will they use all 250pts to take $20 off?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

They will use 200 points and your point balance will be 50.



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know, if I have 250 points and I use points toward a purchase, will they only use the 200 points to take $20 off, or will they use all 250pts to take $20 off?


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will use 200 points and your point balance will be 50.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

No problem! I was worried about that as well when I placed an order earlier this week.
 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 31, 2012)

I never got my 3 month code. Is it because I upgraded to a full year subscription on my second month? Do yearly subscribers get the coupon codes as well?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got my 3 month code. Is it because I upgraded to a full year subscription on my second month? Do yearly subscribers get the coupon codes as well?


That may be the case. I'm a month-to-month subscriber. I know yearly subscribers get a code at least once a year but the one that comes out every three months, I'm not sure.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

Now it makes sense! lol Thanks!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't feel stupid because it's a common question.
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 8, 2012)

I know that there are links to boxes on the forums but is there any way to see what is in each box without clicking the links?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2012)

I usually post the actual box contents as sneak peeks but due to how... disorganized... it is this month I'm holding off until the 10th.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 8, 2012)

How do you find each box on the site though? Is it possible to look and find it on birchbox.com


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find each box on the site though? Is it possible to look and find it on birchbox.com


The links are pretty much the same each month and so you become use to how they label their links. Just check out the monthly threads since that will basically show you what each month's links look like.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The links are pretty much the same each month and so you become use to how they label their links. Just check out the monthly threads since that will basically show you what each month's links look like.



Thank you


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 16, 2012)

To get multiple Birchbox accounts, what info (if any) do you need to change? Can the shipping address be the same?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2012)

So I have an annual subscription.  What happens if someone gives me a three- or six-month subscription?  Would it be consecutive or concurrent?  Or would I get to choose?


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think that the only info that changes is email address. You have to have separate emails for each subscription.
 



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To get multiple Birchbox accounts, what info (if any) do you need to change? Can the shipping address be the same?


----------



## page5 (May 14, 2012)

I am canceling BirchBox this month. I have a few questions:

Do I need to redeem the points I have accumulated before I cancel my sub? Will my points stay in my account after I cancel?

Will free shipping still be available on new items after I cancel?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am canceling BirchBox this month. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


 You do not need to redeem your points right away. You have 365 days from the oldest points to use. Say your old points awarded were from December 2011 then you have until December 2012 to use those points. The points will stay on your account for 365 days. Free shipping on new items will be available on items that state free shipping - you don't need to be a BB subscriber. If the item does not have free shipping on it then obviously you have to pay $5 flat shipping.


----------



## page5 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 4, 2012)

Question - If I buy gift subscriptions for friend will I get BB points? I have a few girlfriends who have recently helped me out and I thought they might enjoy getting the boxes.

Also, is there a place to see the month's boxes by number?

Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question - If I buy gift subscriptions for friend will I get BB points? I have a few girlfriends who have recently helped me out and I thought they might enjoy getting the boxes.
> 
> ...


 I believe you would get the points for the purchase of the subscriptions (so if it's a three-month subscription, you would get 30 points), but they would get the points for the review portion of the subscription.

As far as the boxes-by-number question goes, there's a locked post for June boxes that has what will be links to the boxes (they aren't up yet), and I think the other monthly threads (May, April, etc.) have links to those boxes on the first posts in each thread.


----------



## astokes (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been on the fence about Birchbox for a really long time, but since I've gotten hooked on this subscription thing thanks to Julep Maven, I thought I might at least give it a chance. I signed up for the waitlist last night and found out this morning that I got a spot.

However: From reading the other thread about the June boxes, I have 0 interest in any of the items in the sneak peek, so I'd rather pass on the June box. I'm excited for the Glamour collab in July, though, so I definitely do want that. I know that the FAQ on the website says that you will most likely not get your first box until the month after you sign up, but given that it's June 6th today and boxes ship on the 10th, would I still get the June box?

So, in other words, should I wait until after the 10th to sign up? Are there any consequences to giving up my spot for now and going back on the waitlist? Is the wait typically pretty short, or was it a fluke that I got in after only a day?

So many questions, LOL.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on the fence about Birchbox for a really long time, but since I've gotten hooked on this subscription thing thanks to Julep Maven, I thought I might at least give it a chance. I signed up for the waitlist last night and found out this morning that I got a spot.
> 
> ...


 If you rather pass on it then don't sign up, you can always sign up for the waitlist again. If you were to sign up today it's possible you would get the June box. I'm not 100% about the cut off dates for ordering. There are no consequences for deciding not to sign up and going back later to sign up.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Odd question:

I live in Central NY. Why do they send my box to Ohio first? It took forever to come back from there last month. One day to get there this time...let's see when it comes back.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

Not an odd question. It's possible their distribution center in your region is in Ohio. Some companies - like Birchbox and MyGlam - have their distribution centers near their headquarters while other companies have multiple distribution centers around the nation OR might not have their distribution center near them at all.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 19, 2012)

When I joined Birchbox last September I received 110 points as an annual subscriber... if I renew this August/September will I receive another 110 points for my annual subscription, or is the 110 points for new members only?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2012)

Good question. From my understanding it's per year.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, another question about BB gift memberships: for those who have given or received one, what does it look like? Does it just show up in your email, or could the giver put a printout of the gift membership in a card and give it to you to redeem? 

NP


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, another question about BB gift memberships: for those who have given or received one, what does it look like? Does it just show up in your email, or could the giver put a printout of the gift membership in a card and give it to you to redeem?
> 
> NP


 I gave one to my mom and both of those happened. She got an email with our gift note in it and I also printed one out for her mother's day card. Just to warn you...the email got there first even though my confirmation said it wasn't supposed to go out until the day after that!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I gave one to my mom and both of those happened. She got an email with our gift note in it and I also printed one out for her mother's day card. Just to warn you...the email got there first even though my confirmation said it wasn't supposed to go out until the day after that!


 Thanks, good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarieS (Oct 12, 2012)

I noticed too late last month that if I order I can choose a duo of samples.  I missed seeing that when I ordered but do they do that every month?  If I plan to order something from the October box how do I get the additional samples?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 12, 2012)

> I noticed too late last month that if I order I can choose a duo of samples.Â  I missed seeing that when I ordered but do they do that every month?Â  If I plan to order something from the October box how do I get the additional samples?


 Towards the middle to end of the month, bb usually sends an email about this. It's a new thing, but great way to pick up stuff you wanted, but didn't get.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can receive a welcome box even if it isn't your first Birchbox? I got my cousin a 3 month subscription before, and we're going to gift each other for Christmas, but since I have a monthly subscription and she missed a month, would either of us get a welcome box? (I believe she had received a welcome box already.)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Probably not but it would best to ask Birchbox CS about that since I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jess4tip (Nov 19, 2012)

Silly question I'm sure!  I just gifted myself a BB subscription - something I learned about on here. Thanks!  The welcome box shipped today and I added it to my account.  Am I now going to get duplicate boxes each month?  If so, what should I have done differently? Or, is there a way to change the profile for just the gift at this point?


----------



## ryuuseiu (Nov 19, 2012)

What Birchbox said about my "can you get a welcome box if it's not your first box" question:

Quote: All gift recipients always receive a 'Welcome Birchbox' for their first delivery. After their first month, your recipient's subscription will fall onto our monthly cycle where their Birchboxes will not only be geared towards their preferences, but will encompass the monthly theme as well.

Currently we do not have a way to opt you out of receiving a Welcome Birchbox as your first box in your gift subscription, even if you are already a subscriber.


----------



## dreamerdesi88 (Nov 20, 2012)

How do I add a second subscription to my account? Or do I have to gift myself one?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreamerdesi88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do I add a second subscription to my account? Or do I have to gift myself one?

You have to set it up on a completely different email address.  You can't have two women's boxes on one account, although you *can* have one box of each type (women's and men's) on the same account.

Here's a question:  What happens when they send the wrong product?  Do they send a postage-paid label with the correct item so you can send the wrong one back, or will they insist on receiving the wrong item before they send the correct one?  I received two orders on two different accounts (and completely different items), and each one had something screwed up.  I'm just trying to figure out how long it's going to take to get this resolved because I had been planning on giving one of those items as a present, and now I'm not sure the timing is going to work.


----------



## ryuuseiu (Nov 26, 2012)

To anyone who has upgraded to a yearly subscription: do you get a welcome box right after you upgrade? I didn't think so, but after I paid for my annual subscription, I was asked to fill out my beauty profile... Can anyone confirm or deny this? Thanks.


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to set it up on a completely different email address.  You can't have two women's boxes on one account, although you *can* have one box of each type (women's and men's) on the same account.
> ...


That's happened to me as well.  Contact them at [email protected] and tell them what happened.  They'll send you a return slip with postage to print out, tape it on the envelope with the wrong item inside.  They'll send you the correct product in the interim... (perhaps they'll charge you again if they don't receive the wrong product in a timely manner.)  Hope that helps!


----------



## AMaas (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I stumbled upon this forum a couple of days ago as I was searching for information on how Birchbox *REALLY* works, and thought I'd join the group.  I have to say, I had no idea how strategic a beauty subscription program could be!  I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all of the tips and tricks forum members have posted!   

I've been a Birchbox subscriber since July 2012, and am curious about a couple of things I've seen on the forum so far. 

1.  How do you know if you get a "punishment" box (which I feel like I have received more than once!)

2.  Does anyone think that your actual purchase history on Birchbox affects your sample boxes?

Also, I'm excited that I just saw how to view the different versions of the boxes each month - had no idea there were so many!  I feel like I just solved a mystery! 






BTW, I got Box 3 for December - which, in my opinion, was a dud.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I would have loved Box 1 or 2. 

I'm interested in learning more about how to optimize my Birchbox experience, so I appreciate any feedback anyone can offer!

Thanks, and Happy New Year!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


 Welcome to Makeup Talk!

1. Well, most just look at their accounts to see what they're getting and label it as a "punishment" box when they compare it to other boxes. I typically post all the boxes available in the month so you'll be able to compare your box to others and decide then if what you got was a punishment or not.

2. Good question. I'm not sure if it does or doesn't.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to Makeup Talk!
> ...


 Thanks, zadidoll!  I just subscribed to your blog.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks AMaas!


----------



## luckynmba13 (Jan 8, 2013)

What is a welcome box?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 13, 2013)

> Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this forum a couple of days ago as I was searching for information on how Birchbox *REALLY* works, and thought I'd join the group.Â  I have to say, I had no idea how strategic a beauty subscription program could be!Â  I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all of the tips and tricks forum members have posted! Â Â  I've been a Birchbox subscriber since July 2012, and am curious about a couple of things I've seen on the forum so far.Â  1.Â  How do you know if you get a "punishment" box (which I feel like I have received more than once!) 2.Â  Does anyone think that your actual purchase history on Birchbox affects your sample boxes? Also, I'm excited that I just saw how to view the different versions of the boxes each month - had no idea there were so many!Â  I feel like I just solved a mystery!Â  oliceman: BTW, I got Box 3 for December - which, in my opinion, was a dud.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â  I would have loved Box 1 or 2.Â  I'm interested in learning more about how to optimize my Birchbox experience, so I appreciate any feedback anyone can offer! Thanks, and Happy New Year!


 I don't think it does. I have seen lots of complaints about people purchasing an item, only to then receive a sample of it later.


----------



## missnaya (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay I FINALLY gort my invite to join birchbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After reading everyones reviews on it, I was getting soo antsy!

I just have one quick question and I hope it hasn't been already asked. Is there a specific time frame to which you have to review the products by? I only ask because I'm currently overseas (military), and I plan to have my boxes shipped to my home in the states. Would I be able to review the products in my boxes once I get home, or can  you only review the products in the current box?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> Yay I FINALLY gort my invite to join birchbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After reading everyones reviews on it, I was getting soo antsy! I just have one quick question and I hope it hasn't been already asked. Is there a specific time frame to which you have to review the products by? I only ask because I'm currently overseas (military), and I plan to have my boxes shipped to my home in the states. Would I be able to review the products in my boxes onceÂ I get home, or canÂ  you only review the products in the current box?


 Only in the current box. I think they change the boxes over on the 10th of every month now like clockwork (unlike Glossybox, which takes ages, and then they sometimes never bother to load your surveys).


----------



## missnaya (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only in the current box. I think they change the boxes over on the 10th of every month now like clockwork (unlike Glossybox, which takes ages, and then they sometimes never bother to load your surveys).


 
Alright thanks!


----------



## tofnl (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering when you get a renewal email, I am a yearly subscriber and this month is my last month so I was wondering when I would be getting an email to renew.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 9, 2013)

When do you find out what box number you get? Is it before you get the shipping info or after?


----------



## morre22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can combine your birchbox points with a promo code when placing an order?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you can combine your birchbox points with a promo code when placing an order?


 Yes you can.


----------



## morre22 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes you can.


Awesome, thank you so much! I placed an order but the code didn't say that I would be getting the free samples on the order even though I put in the code, is that normal?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

Did the samples pop up at all? They should add to your cart, I think.


----------



## morre22 (Feb 13, 2013)

I put in the code and it said code applied but once I placed the order their was no notification that a code was applied.


----------



## guenivere (Apr 5, 2013)

I've seen people mention things like, "I got my thank you for being with BB for a year!" 

Last month was my 13th BB and I got nothing. No little card, no little key chain or... well, nothing.

Is there typically something? Is it random?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen people mention things like, "I got my thank you for being with BB for a year!"
> 
> ...


 You should get a key chain and a 25% off code...are you sure it was your 13th month? I think I got a litttle confused and thought mine should've been the month before it was lol.


----------



## guenivere (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, I checked my history of birchboxs when they sent out that email about ordering from previous boxes. My first box was March 2012. So, March 2013 was my 13th box. I didn't get anything in February either.


----------



## guenivere (Apr 5, 2013)

I checked with BirchboxOps on Twitter and they said that I should expect a discount code soon. So it doesn't appear to be an automatic at-month-12 thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 6, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much... I think I got mine at 14 months.  I'm wondering if maybe they send htem out once a quarter or once every other month to everyone who's reached their 13th month by the time they send them out.


----------



## LadyK (May 11, 2013)

I just put myself on the waitlist for BB and I'm wondering how long it takes to get an invite?


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put myself on the waitlist for BB and I'm wondering how long it takes to get an invite?


 If it helps, it took about one and a half weeks before I got my invite a couple of days ago. The last time I put myself on the list, it took about a week.


----------



## LadyK (May 12, 2013)

Thanks!  That is very helpful.


----------



## ashyray (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what to do if you get a duplicate item from a previous month? I've gotten the same sample two months in a row. Will they send you another sample if you ask?


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

> Does anyone know what to do if you get a duplicate item from a previous month? I've gotten the same sample two months in a row. Will they send you another sample if you ask?


 No but they will credit you 100 points


----------



## Tillie Adelson (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi There!

I am curious about BB's membership and shipping model.  When someone signs up for a year long subscription-is that the first time they are billed and is that also the first day of their subscription?  Does each person who signs up have a different subscription start date?  I noticed that they only ship out boxes once a month-is there a cutoff date for when you can sign up to be included in that month's box?  If so when is it and is it clear that, that is the final date to sign up for that month's shipment?

Tillie


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 4, 2013)

Good morning all!I'm hoping someone can help me here without me having to contact BB.This is my situation..Upon reading some on here I learned that you can gift yourself a subscription even though on BB it says you can't, just by using two different email addresses/accounts.On November 24th I decided to join the BB family and used account A to gift an "Ultimate Men's Collection" subscription to account B.For those who don't know, the UMC is a yearly subscription and 5 full size items for $250.When I placed that order on the 24th I also took part in the free Mystery Pack for spending over $35.On the 25th I received an email for account A stating that the first box had been shipped out to account B and that account B would be notified tomorrow.On the 26th, account B received an email stating I was gifted a subscription, my first box had shipped and I needed to go on and fill out my profile. Done.My Mystery Pack came in the mail on Monday but I've yet to receive my box and it's been over a week.A friend of mine who has BB told me that it never takes that long for him to get a box.He also hold me that the shipping info always stays updated right until delivery at his door.My delivery status (on the BB site) has the box still in MD from the 27th of November, and I live in FL.
My delivery status (on USPS) has the box still in NJ from the 26th of November.It does show a delivery date of yesterday or today (3rd or 4th), but it shows it in MD still..Has anyone experienced this?I just find it weird I haven't gotten my box OR the 5 full size items.

I also find it weird that on the BB site under my account it shows two different shipping numbers, as shown in the attached picture. 
When I put those numbers in separately to track them on the USPS site, they both come back the same (see attached also)Thanks in advance for any help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2013)

> Good morning all! I'm hoping someone can help me here without me having to contact BB. This is my situation.. Upon reading some on here I learned that you can gift yourself a subscription even though on BB it says you can't, just by using two different email addresses/accounts. On November 24th I decided to join the BB family and used account A to gift an "Ultimate Men's Collection" subscription to account B. For those who don't know, the UMC is a yearly subscription and 5 full size items for $250. When I placed that order on the 24th I also took part in the free Mystery Pack for spending over $35. On the 25th I received an email for account A stating that the first box had been shipped out to account B and that account B would be notified tomorrow. On the 26th, account B received an email stating I was gifted a subscription, my first box had shipped and I needed to go on and fill out my profile. Done. My Mystery Pack came in the mail on Monday but I've yet to receive my box and it's been over a week. A friend of mine who has BB told me that it never takes that long for him to get a box. He also hold me that the shipping info always stays updated right until delivery at his door. My delivery status (on the BB site) has the box still in MDÂ fromÂ the 27th of November, and I live in FL. My delivery status (on USPS) has the box still in NJ from the 26th of November. It does show a delivery date of yesterday or today (3rd or 4th), but it shows it in MDÂ still.. Has anyone experienced this? I just find it weird I haven't gotten my box OR the 5 full size items. I also find it weird that on the BB site under my account it shows two different shipping numbers, as shown in the attached picture.Â  When I put those numbers in separately to track them on the USPS site, they both come back the same (see attached also) Thanks in advance for any help.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 USPS tracking has been hosed lately. I had something shipped from Miami to Portland that only showed the it was accepted into the USPS system in FL Friday, and that was it. I received it yesterday. And there's one key word in your tracking: Newgistics. That shit takes *forever* in the best of times. The estimated delivery date is useless. I wouldn't bother wasting my time calling because they probably won't be able to do anything for a week.


----------



## QueerAsFcuk (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


USPS tracking has been hosed lately. I had something shipped from Miami to Portland that only showed the it was accepted into the USPS system in FL Friday, and that was it. I received it yesterday.

And there's one key word in your tracking: Newgistics. That shit takes *forever* in the best of times. The estimated delivery date is useless. I wouldn't bother wasting my time calling because they probably won't be able to do anything for a week.

Thank you so much!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 4, 2013)

For gift subscriptions should they be able to review the boxes for points? I had emailed cs and she said it was fixed. But when I log on it now shows December box on its way. I know we have until the 10th so I don't want to miss out in points


----------



## sweetharlot (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For gift subscriptions should they be able to review the boxes for points? I had emailed cs and she said it was fixed. But when I log on it now shows December box on its way. I know we have until the 10th so I don't want to miss out in points
This is exactly what I was coming to ask. I got my 2nd sub welcome box like 9 days ago but I am still not able to review it and now I'm paranoid it'll be switched to the December box before I'm able to review the welcome box.

I know I read someone say on here that you are able to review welcome boxes but it takes forever to become available. What I wonder is what happens if they still haven't let me by the time it's time for December reviews?


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 4, 2013)

@sweetharlot I guess I'll call cs tommorow about November welcome box reviews.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 7, 2013)

I called cs about reviewing my welcome box. She was able to fix it and assured that she would work to make sure it didn't happen again for the remaining months of my gift sub. I replied with an email with reviews of the products and she manually added my points.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm so jealous of all of you who have been able to review the welcome box for your subs. 

I emailed several days ago (I got my welcome box SUPER late since it was sent newgistics (aka the snail not-express) and was told that you were not allowed to review the welcome box for points. I knew from reading here that many people HAD been able to so I wrote back and asked why others had. 

No response, so I emailed again and am waiting to hear back. Even though it's the 10th now. I should've called yesterday but it got away from me and the offices were closed before I remembered. Hopefully they'll still let me or something, but I'm bummed I seemed to have gotten the one CS rep who didn't know welcome boxes could be reviewed.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so jealous of all of you who have been able to review the welcome box for your subs. 

I emailed several days ago (I got my welcome box SUPER late since it was sent newgistics (aka the snail not-express) and was told that you were not allowed to review the welcome box for points. I knew from reading here that many people HAD been able to so I wrote back and asked why others had. 

No response, so I emailed again and am waiting to hear back. Even though it's the 10th now. I should've called yesterday but it got away from me and the offices were closed before I remembered. Hopefully they'll still let me or something, but I'm bummed I seemed to have gotten the one CS rep who didn't know welcome boxes could be reviewed. 

I would ask if you could email them your reviews and have them manually input your points!  Their policy on welcome boxes is so inconsistent, and I don't see anywhere in the FAQs where it suggests you can't receive points on your welcome box samples.  It does mention being able to receive points for reviewing full size items you receive with your welcome box, so it only makes sense that the samples themselves would be eligible as well (at least to me!).  If you can't review welcome boxes, they should put that in their FAQ and apply it consistently!


----------



## meganbernadette (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone know how to tell which of your friends signed up for Birchbox? I just got an email from Birchbox saying one of my friends clicked my referral link and I will get 50 points once they get off the wait list... I have NO idea who clicked my referral link because I posted it on Facebook haha


----------



## splash79 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've emailed CS about this, but wanted to know if anyone else has had this issue and if it was resolved.  

At the beginning of the month, I gifted my mom a 3 month sub.  On the 5th, she received the welcome email, but didn't realize she needed to claim the sub and set up an account, but her box arrived several days later.  

My box arrived today and I called her, so we could chat about our boxes and so I could talk her through setting up her account, doing her profile, and claiming the gift sub

(computers aren't her thing).  She had no issues setting up her account, but when it came time for me to talk her through the process of reviewing her items, she said that next to "women's box" it said subscribe.  Long story short, she gave me permission to log into her account, so I could see what she was seeing, and I realized she had just made an account instead of claiming her gift sub.  I attempted to claim it for her, using both her email address and the order number, but got an error message saying that the gift sub had already been claimed.  

Has this happened to anyone else?  I'm hoping this is something that can easily be fixed, but I'm concerned that something might have happened and the gift sub was accidentally applied to someone else or something.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've emailed CS about this, but wanted to know if anyone else has had this issue and if it was resolved.  

At the beginning of the month, I gifted my mom a 3 month sub.  On the 5th, she received the welcome email, but didn't realize she needed to claim the sub and set up an account, but her box arrived several days later.  

My box arrived today and I called her, so we could chat about our boxes and so I could talk her through setting up her account, doing her profile, and claiming the gift sub

(computers aren't her thing).  She had no issues setting up her account, but when it came time for me to talk her through the process of reviewing her items, she said that next to "women's box" it said subscribe.  Long story short, she gave me permission to log into her account, so I could see what she was seeing, and I realized she had just made an account instead of claiming her gift sub.  I attempted to claim it for her, using both her email address and the order number, but got an error message saying that the gift sub had already been claimed.  

Has this happened to anyone else?  I'm hoping this is something that can easily be fixed, but I'm concerned that something might have happened and the gift sub was accidentally applied to someone else or something.
My gift subscription has the "subscribe" button as well.  I think it is because I'm not technically a subscriber since it is a gift sub and I hadn't made any commitment to continue it.  I got my welcome box last month and the December box this month, so she most likely did claim her subscription.  I am not sure if there is a way to check that or see how many months are left on an account though.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift subscription has the "subscribe" button as well.  I think it is because I'm not technically a subscriber since it is a gift sub and I hadn't made any commitment to continue it.  I got my welcome box last month and the December box this month, so she most likely did claim her subscription.  I am not sure if there is a way to check that or see how many months are left on an account though.
Can you review your boxes?  Her account looks like what mine did when I first registered and says that her first box will be arriving shortly.  

Hopefully, they will respond to my email soon and won't send out a second box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 9, 2014)

I am considering gifting my sister a BB subscription for her birthday, which is at the end of the month of March, I have a couple questions. 1. Is there a wait list for gift subscriptions? 2.Can I choose a starting month for the subscription to start? 3. As far as the welcome boxes, is that in addition to the regular boxes, or is that in place of one of the boxes?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 10, 2014)

> I am considering gifting my sister a BB subscription for her birthday, which is at the end of the month of March, I have a couple questions. 1. Is there a wait list for gift subscriptions? 2.Can I choose a starting month for the subscription to start? 3. As far as the welcome boxes, is that in addition to the regular boxes, or is that in place of one of the boxes? Â Thanks a bunch!


 1. No waitlist on gift subs. 2. There is an option to choose when it starts. 3. Welcome boxes do count as 1 month of the subscription. So on a 3-month sub it's 1 welcome box plus 2 regular monthly boxes.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 11, 2014)

> 1. No waitlist on gift subs. 2. There is an option to choose when it starts. 3. Welcome boxes do count as 1 month of the subscription. So on a 3-month sub it's 1 welcome box plus 2 regular monthly boxes.


 Awesome, thanks for your help!


----------

